# Curious Question of the Day



## Raven (Nov 2, 2005)

Could a professional genealogist be considered a CPA? Certified Public Anthropoligist?    ~ Raven ~


----------



## pdswife (Nov 2, 2005)

Sure.. why not!  LOL!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Nov 2, 2005)

I've got to get glasses.  First I read that as gynecologist....and couldn't figure it out.  LOL @ Raven!


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 2, 2005)

YIKES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

